# Really good squash soup



## Puddleglum (Oct 24, 2007)

So my roommate and I (well, really my roommate, she's the cook not me) made this last night - it's uber-good - I just had the leftovers for breakfast/dinner (whatever you call the first meal of the day when it's your last meal before going to bed)

Roasted Butternut Squash Soup

3-4lb butternut squash, peeled & seeded
2 yellow onions
2 apples (recipe calls for McIntosh - I think we used Jonigold cause that's what we had!)
3 Tb olive oil
salt & pepper
2-3 cups chicken stock
1/2 tsp curry powder

Preheat oven to 425 F. Cut the squash, onions & apples into 1" cubes. Place them on baking sheet and toss with olive oil, salt & pepper. Roast for 35-45min., until v. tender.

Heat chicken stock until simmering. Put roasted veggies in food blender/processor, mash up (my language!). (We didn't mash them all the way - figured some texture is nice!) Put veggies in another pot and add stock until soup is desired thickness. add curry powder, salt & pepper.

Serve with condiments
(Suggested condiments: scallions, toasted shredded coconut, cashes, raisins, diced banana. The banana was surprisingly good).

(Recipe originally from House Beautiful, p.80 of unknown issue).


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of squash, but that sounds pretty good.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 24, 2007)

Mmmmmm!


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm a big fan of squash and this soup sounds marvelous. Thanks for posting Jessica. I'll have to give it a try. Mmmmmm


----------



## turmeric (Oct 24, 2007)

I love winter squash but I can't cut them. My knives are too dull, apparently. It goes halfway through, then it's like splitting wood. I don't think it's supposed to be that way. Am I using the right type of knife?


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 24, 2007)

Meg - I don't know how it's meant to work. All I know is that I have the same problem!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll definitely have to try that out, Jessica, as I love squash dishes, and have just recently begun cooking. And to you and Meg - it sounds like you all need some Cutco knives!


----------

